# Looking for a new skimmer



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

OK, skimmers need to be thoroughly cleaned every few months. I have neglected this and my SWC exterme 160 hasn't been performing as well as it used to. I have dismantled everytihng completely and giving the impellar and shafts 24 hour vinegar bath at the moment, but I also realize it is a lot of work doing this.

so I am in search of a replacement skimmer, if available, that is easier to maintain (cleaning, especially the pump) and performs better overall.

I've been considering Vertex Omega 130 as a potential candidate. Does anyone have experience with this skimmer?


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Go see Flavio at ARA, he can give you the low down on the omega line. You might even want to wait for the new ones coming out soon


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

After 24hr of vinegar bath, SWC 160 is running like new now so I'm really not in rush to get a new one but definitely would like one that is easier to maintain/clean. 

What are the new ones coming out??


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Septemberish? Flavio would have a better idea.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks Roger,
The current models of Omega are 130 and 150, these are newer so no replacements due out.
The new Omega 180 due in 2 to 3 weeks landed at our store.
but more than likely overkill for your system.
Cheers


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

I believe that with Skimmer bigger is okay but not smaller.Better to over skim than under skim especially if you are using biopellets,jmo.


----------

